# Thick walled tote for coolant tank



## freeidaho (Feb 12, 2014)

Howdy,
I have been looking for a thick walled tote for a coolant tank.  All I have found locally and on-line have been the really flimsy totes with something like 1/8" or less thick walls.

Does anyone have a source?

Thank you for the help!

kr


----------



## X-RAY (Feb 12, 2014)

why not a bucket with a lid?


----------



## freeidaho (Feb 12, 2014)

X,
My space does not suit a bucket, but thank you.  I was just pointed to Home Depot for a tough tote that is about my size.  I will check it out tomorrow.

Thanks,

kr


----------



## jumps4 (Feb 13, 2014)

I used the largest plastic tool box from harbor freight, it is about 24" long 12" deep and 8" wide. I mounted it behind the base and the wall. it holds about 3 gallons with the pump in it. The tote try was left in and I drilled it full of holes to catch swarf that makes it that far. nothing but liquid makes it into the bottom. I know redneck but it fit the space well.
steve


----------



## pineyfolks (Feb 14, 2014)

How about an ammo box, they make plastic ones along with the military metal ones and they have nice snap to close the lid.


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Feb 14, 2014)

How large do you need it to be?


----------

